

Three 20-year-old programmers build a working Obamacare website in just days - ThomPete
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2497637/Three-20-year-old-programmers-build-working-Obamacare-website-just-days-government-do.html

======
devb0x
A working website.. .and then you read that it "doesn't try to do the more
complex operations that the government site will offer - such as actually
applying for insurance coverage".

Nice PR for the guys, Im sure it'll help with their day to day. but really,
its just a few click thoughs aint it.

